# Kneading?



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been searching the forums for a post about this and found nothing so I thought I would ask. 

One of my rattie boys sometimes kneads his front feet. I use pillowcases to cover their shelves and just this morning I had the cage door open and he was looking at me and kneading. I know why cats do this but what about rats?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

you mean forward pushing... like moving stuff into little mounds or piles?

If this is what you are talking about then yes, I see my rats do this quite often with bedding, shredded paper, fabric & even the folds of my clothing when the dig in for a snuggle


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you mean like cats do before they lie down?


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes! Like cats do before they lay down. He does it in one spot, just lifts one foot up, puts it down. Lifts the other foot, puts it down. He doesn't lift them but a little bit, it's like a kitty kneading a blanket. It's cute, but I have no idea why he does it. 

I'm wondering if it's like a cat, it's a soothing motion for them. Is he self-soothing?


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

That's actually quite strange - I've never seen a rat do that! But I can't think of anything it would be than the equivalent of a cat's needing, so my only guess would be self-soothing. Sounds to me like you have a unique boy there


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe he thinks he's a cat, you don't have any cats he's copying do you :lol:. You should post a video on here of him doing that!


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I do have a few cats so maybe he's just trying to fit in! 

I never can catch him doing it when I have a camera in my hand! It's the funniest thing though, I'm calling it his happy dance now.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I do have a few cats so maybe he's just trying to fit in! 

I never can catch him doing it when I have a camera in my hand! It's the funniest thing though, I'm calling it his happy dance now.


----------



## poorpus (Dec 21, 2020)

I was looking for answers for this myself! My boy does this, too.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

One of mine does this. I've always just thought he was "testing" the feel of the thing he's standing on. He doesn't see well so I figured he was touching things before walking on them.


----------



## BluJ (Jan 21, 2021)

myboys2 said:


> I've been searching the forums for a post about this and found nothing so I thought I would ask.
> 
> One of my rattie boys sometimes kneads his front feet. I use pillowcases to cover their shelves and just this morning I had the cage door open and he was looking at me and kneading. I know why cats do this but what about rats?


My little Sylvia does the same thing!! She even puts it in her mouth while she does it.


----------

